# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته و نحوه خواندن زیست

## pooorya78

سلام
من از رشته ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته دادم . سال دیگه میرم چهارم تجربی.
حالا شهریور امتحان زیست دارم.
تا فصل شیش خوندم و تا حالا هم جایی گیر نکردم و بگم که سخته و یاد نمیگیرم.
میخواستم بدونم با این اوصاف لازمه که معلم بگیرم؟
مثلا معلم زیست میاد چیز هایی به من میگه که توی کتاب درسی نیست ولی مهمه؟
اگر بخوام کل کتاب رو معلم بگیرم که هزینش خیلی میشه.خوبه که بعد از چند دور کردن کتاب برای رفع اشکال یک معلم بگیرم؟
راستش خودم زیاد به معلم اعتقاد ندارم و حتی سر کلاس هم زیاد به معلم گوش نمیدادم و هر چی نمره گرفتم رو حدودا خودم از خودخوانی گرفتم.
نظرتون در مورد دی وی دی های آموزشی چیه؟به اندازه معلم گرفتن خوب هستند؟برای فهم عمیق مطالب درسی کدوم دی وی دی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
کلا برای زیست پیشنهاد میکنید چیکار کنم با توجه به وقت کم مونده تا شهریور؟
ببخشید زیاد سوال پرسیدم.
پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ همگی.

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
منم خودم رشتم ریاضی بود چهارم رفتم تجربی به هیچ عنوان لازم نیست معلم بگیری کتابو فقط حفظ کن + از سال 90 تا 96 خرداد شهریور و دی سوالات نهایی رو حل کن بالای 19 میشی
و من الله توفیق*

----------


## pooorya78

ممنون از شما 
بقیه دوستان هم نظرشون همینه؟
بدون معلم، کتاب درسی کفایت میکنه یا چیز دیگه ای هم لازمه؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

هرکاری میکنی دی وی دی نگیر........
من خودم یه بنده خدایی 170 تومن گرفت واسه کل درس ها ریخت رو هارد.....
احساس میکنم پولمو ریختم تو سطل اشغال.....
بماند که خود اون بنده خدا 7 تومن پول داده بود...

----------


## amirhosseinR

> ممنون از شما 
> بقیه دوستان هم نظرشون همینه؟
> بدون معلم، کتاب درسی کفایت میکنه یا چیز دیگه ای هم لازمه؟


.
به نظرم از رو کتاب خوب بخون جایی گیر کردی از دوستی یا هم کلاسی چیزی کمک بگیر

----------


## سرباز کنکوری

سلام دوست عزیز...منم مثل شما همین کار کردم و الان 5 ساله دارم کنکور میدم! اگه هدف داشته باشی واقعا هیچی علاقه نمیشه...

Sent from my LG-D170 using Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام
> من از رشته ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته دادم . سال دیگه میرم چهارم تجربی.
> حالا شهریور امتحان زیست دارم.
> تا فصل شیش خوندم و تا حالا هم جایی گیر نکردم و بگم که سخته و یاد نمیگیرم.
> میخواستم بدونم با این اوصاف لازمه که معلم بگیرم؟
> مثلا معلم زیست میاد چیز هایی به من میگه که توی کتاب درسی نیست ولی مهمه؟
> اگر بخوام کل کتاب رو معلم بگیرم که هزینش خیلی میشه.خوبه که بعد از چند دور کردن کتاب برای رفع اشکال یک معلم بگیرم؟
> راستش خودم زیاد به معلم اعتقاد ندارم و حتی سر کلاس هم زیاد به معلم گوش نمیدادم و هر چی نمره گرفتم رو حدودا خودم از خودخوانی گرفتم.
> نظرتون در مورد دی وی دی های آموزشی چیه؟به اندازه معلم گرفتن خوب هستند؟برای فهم عمیق مطالب درسی کدوم دی وی دی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
> ...


کتاب رو بخون+تست بزن+دوباره کتاب رو بخون و نکات تست ها رو هم تو کتاب حاشیه نویسی کن....باز هم کتاب رو هر چند بار که میتونی بخون

----------

